# The pound is dropping, the pound has lost 6 cents in the last few hours



## frigidweirdo (Jun 23, 2016)

Some exit results are coming in from England, (which is the most anti-EU) and it's causing the pound to drop massively. Buy now and hope remain wins then you could make some serious money. If Leave wins you'll lose even more. 

The Brits are going to have to have very cheap holidays this year. 

Sterling's 'Most Volatile Day' In Modern History Video


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 23, 2016)

Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
Last updated Jun 23 at 10:07 PM
Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
29.6% Reporting
Votes
Remain a member of the European Union
49.9%
4,116,276
Leave the European Union
50.1%
4,131,897


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
> Last updated Jun 23 at 10:07 PM
> Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
> 29.6% Reporting
> ...



*"Remain a member of the European Union
49.9%
4,116,276
Leave the European Union
50.1%
4,131,897"*

That was hours ago, Leave are nearly 500,000 votes ahead now.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
> ...



I saw things only about England, and England is the most willing to leave.

Leave camp leads in early UK referendum results, but polls indicate Remain

"
*Leave camp leads in early UK referendum results, but polls indicate Remain*"

Forecast Suggests UK Heading For Brexit

"
*Forecast Suggests UK Heading For Brexit*"


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 23, 2016)

GOLD jumps up $42 on GOOD NEWS!

Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
Last updated Jun 23 at 11:27 PM
Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
65.4% Reporting
Votes
Remain a member of the European Union
48.9%
9,805,419
Leave the European Union
51.1%
10,227,085


----------



## Zander (Jun 23, 2016)

Crude Oil is down 5%


----------



## HappyJoy (Jun 23, 2016)

If you have a 401k, get ready for a kick in the balls.


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 23, 2016)

Its a hysterical reaction to nothing. If England does leave the  markets will end  up higher.


----------



## Zander (Jun 23, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> If you have a 401k, get ready for a kick in the balls.



Not necessarily - in a "risk off"  environment US equities could see a big spike upwards.


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 23, 2016)

*  Breaking BBC and ITV call U.K. to leave EU in historic Brexit vote  *


----------



## HappyJoy (Jun 23, 2016)

Zander said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a 401k, get ready for a kick in the balls.
> ...



Maybe, not if this is the first domino and your mattress compares nicely to the market. Also, most people don't know what their 401k is invested in.


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 23, 2016)

Im glad if the EU breaks  up but  i dont see what the  big deal is. A few  oligarchs will lose some  power but everyone else will end  up better off.


----------



## Zander (Jun 23, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




401K money is generally speaking, long term money. 

In 10 years will what happens over the next few days or weeks matter?

if you think so, adjust your asset mix to match your risk tolerance.  

Meanwhile,  keep adding more $$$$$ every month!


----------



## HappyJoy (Jun 23, 2016)

Zander said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Not if you're retiring within 5 years, I'm not sure how much of this is absorbed or how much wealth ultimately is lost. We shall find out, I suppose the market has plenty of time to recover in the next decade, just about when the U.K. will actually be free of the E.U.


----------



## Zander (Jun 23, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



If you are retiring in 5 years, you should not have more than 30-40% in equities.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 23, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> If you have a 401k, get ready for a kick in the balls.



Don't wet your pants. It's the predictable temporary panic selling and nothing more.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jun 23, 2016)

Zander said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Retirement isn't always panned and not always a choice, 30-40% of savings is huge, something many can't recover from. 

If the UK falls into a recession, that has a direct effect on the global economy, if say Northern iIreland and Scotland tell the UK to go F itself and decide to stay in the union and if France and Germany then also decide to leave, I could see the potential for a good sized global recession.A lot of uncertainty keeps money in peoples' pockets.

We'll see what happens,


----------



## HappyJoy (Jun 23, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a 401k, get ready for a kick in the balls.
> ...



It doesn't begin and end in a single night.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm thinking 1 of my 401k's is taking a big hit cuz a third of it was invested in Britain's economy, which was rockin'.....

oh well....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 23, 2016)

‘Leave’ obviously has no idea what it’s doing, clueless to the consequences, with no plan for moving forward.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 23, 2016)

Tomorrow I buy Sterling!

Maybe more on Monday but I think the panic will be over by then and the opportunity not as sweet.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jun 23, 2016)

sarahgop said:


> Im glad if the EU breaks  up but  i dont see what the  big deal is. A few  oligarchs will lose some  power but everyone else will end  up better off.




It is a statement that "globalism" is on the verge of death. It's about damn time. 

Hillary should be pissing in her depends right about now.


----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2016)

RandallFlagg said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Im glad if the EU breaks  up but  i dont see what the  big deal is. A few  oligarchs will lose some  power but everyone else will end  up better off.
> ...




I agree with that!!


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 23, 2016)

Could this be the message George Soros was waiting for?

If it is LEAVE might he realize it is an election lost here as well and just sit in silence saving his cash?


----------



## theHawk (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Some exit results are coming in from England, (which is the most anti-EU) and it's causing the pound to drop massively. Buy now and hope remain wins then you could make some serious money. If Leave wins you'll lose even more.
> 
> The Brits are going to have to have very cheap holidays this year.
> 
> Sterling's 'Most Volatile Day' In Modern History Video



Who cares, the pound has been way too high for so long.  The Euro too, they both need to be corrected.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Some exit results are coming in from England, (which is the most anti-EU) and it's causing the pound to drop massively. Buy now and hope remain wins then you could make some serious money. If Leave wins you'll lose even more.
> ...



Who cares? 

Well, the British people and anyone who works in Britain and anyone going on holiday with Britain and anyone who trades with Britain or anyone who buys stuff made in Britain.... that's a lot of people, by the way.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



With 2 results to declare.

Leave
Votes
17,176,006
VOTES

Remain
Votes
15,952,444
VOTES

Only Scotland as a nation voted to Remain.

*UK votes to leave the EU*

*The UK has voted to leave the EU by 52% to 48%.* *Leave won the majority of votes in England and Wales, while every council in Scotland saw remain majorities. 
*
EU Referendum Results - BBC News


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 24, 2016)

*Brexit: Britain votes to leave EU in historic divorce [Trump connection noted]*
Al Jazeera News ^ | 24-june-2016 | Al Jazeera
Britain has voted to leave the European Union in a referendum, with the result throwing into question the fate of the 28-nation bloc and several high-profile British politicians, including the prime minister. When asked whether [Prime Minister] Cameron should resign, Nigel Farage, leader of UKIP which had backed a vote to Leave, said: "immediately". "The dawn is breaking on an independent United Kingdom," he said to loud cheers at a Leave campaign party. "I hope this victory brings down this failed project and leads us to a Europe of sovereign nation states, trading together, being friends together, cooperating together, and...


----------



## theHawk (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Yea, people might actually be inclined to visit there now if prices become more reasonable.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Northern Ireland voted to remain, 440,000 to 349,000
Scotland voted to remain 3/2
Wales voted to leave
and England voted to leave. 

That'll be interesting. The Catholics in NI are going to be annoyed, the Scots are probably going to push for a referendum again, and how can you blame them? 

Other stats will be interesting.

The one that will be the most interesting is young to old. If the young whose future this rests on voted mostly to stay, then this will also lead to future issues.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Yeah, they might be. 

However businesses are less likely to go there as the UK won't be part of the EU market, so it'd be better to go find someone in the EU. 

If the pound does rise up again, then Britain will be less competitive, if it doesn't rise up again then the British people will be poorer.


----------



## amrchaos (Jun 24, 2016)

Q

I don't think the Brexit crowd know what they did!!


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Some exit results are coming in from England, (which is the most anti-EU) and it's causing the pound to drop massively. Buy now and hope remain wins then you could make some serious money. If Leave wins you'll lose even more.
> 
> The Brits are going to have to have very cheap holidays this year.
> 
> Sterling's 'Most Volatile Day' In Modern History Video


Time to buy pounds for my trip to London next month.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 24, 2016)

The pound will recover, the glitch just being market jitters about change.

Other things will probably happen

Bye bye Cameron as his position is probably impossible now.

Scotland will demand another referendum, and they can have it for me. I want England to have a referendum on allowing Scotland to remain part of the union - I know how that will turn out.

Other European politicians will demand referendums, and some will get them, maybe even win.

This is probably the end of the EU.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Some exit results are coming in from England, (which is the most anti-EU) and it's causing the pound to drop massively. Buy now and hope remain wins then you could make some serious money. If Leave wins you'll lose even more.
> ...



Yeah, I think the pound has probably hit its low right now. It may not be the case, but I think sometime later today and you should be okay. I'll be going to the UK later and EU countries but already have currency in both of those, so lost one and gained on the other, but I think if I only spend my pounds in the UK it shouldn't make so much difference.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Indofred said:


> The pound will recover, the glitch just being market jitters about change.
> 
> Other things will probably happen
> 
> ...



No, I don't think the pound will "recover", it might, but I have the feeling that the pound will always be about 2 or 3% lower than where it would be if they remained in the UK.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> Q
> 
> I don't think the Brexit crowd know what they did!!



They just wanted the hope. Now they've got the hope. Give them five years, and then they'll realize.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > The pound will recover, the glitch just being market jitters about change.
> ...



The British I think don't care, what means more to them is that they've voted to regain their independence.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



When they find out there isn't any independence to be had, what will they do? I think they'll just pretend there is.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Huh? What do you mean, they've voted to regain their Independence from the EU.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


*The EU is trying to punish and scare the Brits. It will backfire on them.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > Q
> ...



The markets and the Pound are already recovering.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...


*It just an economic threat that has little to no long term effect. When Austria leaves they will do it again. Each time someone leaves the effect will get smaller.*


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Did they?

Let's review the facts.

Immigration. The UK has a major immigration problem mostly because of the UK government. Half of all immigrants are from outside the EU. Half of all EU immigrants are from EU-15 countries, Ireland, Spain, France, Germany etc etc. Poles make up a large number of immigrants, yet the Germans and others put limits on them at the beginning, the UK government didn't. 

The EU hasn't really affected UK immigration as much as the UK government has. 

Welfare. The UK's welfare system isn't very good. Immigrants will be willing to risk their lives going from France, an EU country, to the UK soon to be not, but the point being that the immigrants choose the UK over France. Why? Well, it's clear, the French have a system that works and the UK has a system that works for the immigrants.

Many of the laws that the UK have had to follow being in the EU might stay in the books even in 5 or 10 years time. The UK might be forced to accept a lot of laws the EU imposes anyway in order to be compatible with the EU when it comes to trade in order to maximize trading.

Then from the point of your average person. I mean, Cameron and his buddies make a law, or Brussels make a law, does it matter who made the law? Neither of them are looking out for the UK people any less or any more, they're politicians.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



We were waiting to see how our British friends voted, now we must demand a vote, also France, Holland, Italy and Denmark we hear all want a vote in their nations.

Let's get the Domino Effect ball on the road.

Fuck The EU! Long Live Europa!


----------



## Swagger (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The continent civilisation as we know it sprang from is getting its balls back. Britain looks forward to forging new links with its continental bretheren after the EU is obliterated. Britain is the only nation on earth to rightfully inherit the legacy of Rome's mighty legions, and now we march on Brussels.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...



But nothing has happened yet
The problems will come in a year or two!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The EU was a problem. However it was also stability and moving forwards. With Russia and China playing their games, there's going to come a point where European Countries are going to want to come together again. 

France won't leave, they have too much power, the Dutch, won't, the Italians can't, the Danes are the most likely to leave, but also doubtful.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

Swagger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Congratulations on your wonderful victory, what a wonderful day and future for you all.

We've always said that we would prevail in our joint battle with the EU, the British have taken the first step, now we all will follow by forcing our nations to have a vote to leave and like Britain, we'll succeed.

We can be a European Continent of Independent nations, but working together, whilst respecting each other's unique Sovereignty.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


*With new trade deals with President Trump and the shift of power in the EU the long term side effects will CRUSH Merkel and German socialists. 

Poland broke the USSR so history says you are wrong.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



France are nothing, they were once a GREAT nation, now reduced to a shell, to regain their greatness, they must leave the EU.

Also you're saying all these nations can't leave or won't leave, remember you were saying that Britain would vote to Remain, you were saying that each day for months, now look what's happened, the opposite.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


*That just means there will be two EU's. The islamic dominated one and the NON islamic dominated one. Would you rather live like a Brit or a Syrian?*


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Farage can't promise EU money will go to NHS Video

Farage backtracking on one of his promise. 

"Nigel Farage has said he can't promise that the money the UK currently spends on the EU will go to the NHS."

Isn't this typical. Now the vote has been won, start renegading on promises.

Well, he couldn't have promised it anyway, his party has no need any more, he'll rejoin the Tories, I guess if Boris gets in as PM Farage can be official bed warmer for the PM or something, but still.....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Farage can't promise EU money will go to NHS Video
> 
> Farage backtracking on one of his promise.
> 
> ...



Boris Johnson is 5/6 with the bookmakers.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



France get their greatness from being in the EU, without the EU they're nothing, in the EU they're a major player, they know this. 

No, I didn't say Britain would stay. I made arguments for why Britain shouldn't leave, that's completely different. But Britain is different to France, there's a reason why Britain is having a vote first and not France or other countries.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Farage can't promise EU money will go to NHS Video
> ...



He's been angling for it the whole election. Signing that thing for Cameron to stay was clearly aimed at making him look good knowing Cameron would leave if it went this way. 

So UKIP disappear and go back to being Tories, destroying the country from within.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


*What we are seeing is the split of the EU. France will go with the stronger partner. *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



How are France a major player because of the EU?

The EU is designed to make nations impotent, so that we have an EU Superstate run by at least 100,000 unelected bureaucrats, who write tons of new rules and regulations each day that we're supposed to obey.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Well, the exchange rate sites are really slow today, but the pound hasn't recovered, it's moved up from the bottom, it's 1.23 from 1.32 when it suddenly dropped. That's still 9 cents lost to a pound. The low was 1.20 to the pound. So it's gained 3 cents from losing 12.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



*"So UKIP disappear and go back to being Tories, destroying the country from within."
*
What a silly comment.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



France and Germany are the two biggest forces behind the EU.

France has the second largest number of seats in the EU parliament, behind Germany. They're a force who have worked with the Germans for a long time to push the EU towards a more federalist line. 


France fears waning EU influence - BBC News

"
*France fears waning EU influence*"

"The French secured only a handful of the coveted jobs in the European Parliament after the May elections and many believe they only have themselves to blame."

The French have had a lot of power in the EU, and they still believe it's their place to have power. Strasbourg having the EU parliament at times is the perfect example of how they exerted their power. And the French haven't had their language was the world number one language for a long time, yet they're still clinging to the hope, and they'll cling to the hope about the EU.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Why is it silly?
Please tell me.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Well, the exchange rate sites are really slow today, but the pound hasn't recovered, it's moved up from the bottom, it's 1.23 from 1.32 when it suddenly dropped. That's still 9 cents lost to a pound. The low was 1.20 to the pound. So it's gained 3 cents from losing 12.


*The economics in play here are rather simple. Watch German stocks the next week. ANY economic loss the British have will be tied the German stocks. Germany is going to have to reform its accounting subtracting what WAS British economics holding them up.

Germany's social debt just took a HUGE hit with the loss of Brits tax dollars.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Nobody is listening to this sort of Propaganda anymore, they never were to begin with.

The Remain side ran a campaign based on Project Fear, it was 100% negative, they even stooped so low as to use the death of Jo Cox MP to attempt to gain some votes, I wonder how many people who were still undecided then chose to vote to Leave because of that.

Also the Remain side were telling people that the Leave campaign were just a group of "racist bigots" and "Right-Wing Extremists", that failed completely, considering the biggest votes to Leave all came from predominantly LABOUR constituencies all North of the Watford Gap, with the exception of Manchester and Newcastle.

That Birmingham of ALL cities voted to Leave says everything people need to understand.

The Project Fear and the EU Propaganda failed 100% and it's astonishing that you're now reposting EU Propaganda.


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



The used as an excuse for leaving was the extra regulation EU imposes on Business... But Business (SME and Corps) were overwhelming wanted to stay...
The people who voted out were generally old and working class...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



UKIP destroying Britain from within, is a very silly and absolutely bizarre comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

CowboyTed said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



So you're saying that nearly 17 and a half MILLION people are what? Old and stupid?


----------



## Drummond (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Oh, for God's sake. Did the EU look 'stable' to you, during the last financial Greek crisis (.. which hasn't totally gone away) ??

I've explained before ... the EU is a house of cards. A chain is only as strong as its weakest link. Greece is one such link. Also weak ... Portugal, Spain. It's only a matter of time before the house collapses.

Besides, the Brexit issue, having now succeeded, is bound to create a political domino effect. Who'll think of leaving next ?


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 24, 2016)

CowboyTed said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


*Who better to run a working country than the working class?
*


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 24, 2016)

Working class voted to be great again.


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 24, 2016)

Hopefully the republican elites will learn a lesson here and Ryan will get  on the side  of blue collar  voters  instead of a few  billionaires.


----------



## Toro (Jun 24, 2016)

The guy on TV said that the pound hit a 30-year low this morning.


----------



## Toro (Jun 24, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *Who better to run a working country than the working class?*



Educated people.

They tried the working class ruling elsewhere but communism failed.


----------



## Toro (Jun 24, 2016)

Angela Merkel may have destroyed the EU as we know it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 24, 2016)

Financial markets are drama queens.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

sarahgop said:


> Working class voted to be great again.



The workers have been ignored and shafted, they've been told to STFU and take Austerity, imposed on them from the EU Commission, now they've said that they don't want to take the crap anymore.


----------



## Toro (Jun 24, 2016)

This is probably bad for the Premier League.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 24, 2016)

This is amazing, I truly didn't think the Brits had it in them.
It's good to see that there are at least some westerners in the world that still believe in their nations sovereignty and control of their own borders.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 24, 2016)

Toro said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *Who better to run a working country than the working class?*
> ...


*Are you suggesting working people are not educated? Like doctors? Farmers? What group of working people are YOU calling stupid?*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is amazing, I truly didn't think the Brits had it in them.
> It's good to see that there are at least some westerners in the world that still believe in their nations sovereignty and control of their own borders.



They got tired of being pushed around and told what they could and couldn't do in their own nation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



I'm as far away from working people as is possible, I'm also educated, but even I know that those working people have been getting shafted and I stand for fairness and that crap has not only not been fair, it's been a disgrace.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Oh, so now we're on to using words like "propaganda".... I'm not that interested to take this into a fight, I'm discussing what I see, I'll make my views know, I'll explain why I do them. If you choose to use incendiary language, that's your problem, but I'm not interested.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

CowboyTed said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Yep, the old don't care, they just want some hope, like England winning the Euros (not going to happen) and leaving the EU.

Those who actually had something riding on this, people who have to make their way through life and have hope already for their lives are the ones who voted to stay.

It's sad. When Obama said that people cling to their guns for hope, he was right, and he'd be right if he changed guns for leaving the EU and change Americans for Brits.

Problem is this hope will evaporate quite quickly.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



*"If you choose to use incendiary language"
*
Project Fear and EU Propaganda was what was used, also using the death of Jo Cox MP to attempt to gain votes. The "incendiary language" was and is used by the pro-EU side.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Is it? You didn't state why this is the case. Sounds like a soundbite to me.

The NHS is on the way down. They Tories did it in the 1990s, and they're doing it now.

Education is on the way down, academies are their way of doing things, but this isn't real change, it's just spending loads.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


*I think Toro's statement just shows a load of stupid. She needs to name those working people she sees as stupid. Are they teachers? Doctors? Nurses? Policemen? Engineers? Very few and I mean very few working people are stupid.

Its the phony "elite higher thinkers" that not only got us into the problem but have PROVEN to be stupid by their resulting failures.*


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



This isn't debatable. It's a take it or leave it.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2016)

Drummond said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Well.... compared to many countries I've been to, yes, it looked stable. I've lived in various EU countries and yes, there was stability. Stable is relative.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



You commented the soundbite and you also didn't state the case to why you made the below comment.

How are UKIP attempting to "destroy the country from within"?

"*So UKIP disappear and go back to being Tories, destroying the country from within."*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



What isn't debatable?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 24, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is amazing, I truly didn't think the Brits had it in them.  It's good to see that there are at least some westerners in the world that still believe in their nations sovereignty and control of their own borders.


It's all about timing, and the immigration/refugee/terrorism mess played a big part.


----------



## Toro (Jun 24, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



You said "working class," Komrade, not "people who work for a living."  

Go back to Cuba where "the working class" rules the country.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 24, 2016)

Bloomberg TV is interviewing a British guy named Robin Niblett right now about this.

Robin Niblett.

That's about the faggiest name I've ever seen.
.


----------



## Toro (Jun 24, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Had you gotten an education, you'd understand the term "working class."  

Your fake straw man about "elites" is claptrap.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 24, 2016)

Toro said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


*Working classs IS working people. You are just repeating a bullsh#t sound bite.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



They who THOUGHT they were in an Ivory Tower can't admit they're wrong, so they have to start blaming other people now.

The funny thing is, that the so-called "Elite" about 90% of them AREN'T born into the Higher Echelon's of Society, they think that by making some money it means they're "Elite" or whatever, but the Class System doesn't work that way and it's NEVER worked that way.

If you attend a party for example, you can always spot them and in general we laugh at them behind their backs, to their faces we have perfect manners, but away from the party we make fun of them and our people have ALWAYS made fun of these wannabes.

They have vulgar tastes all round and are usually loudmouths, this is due to not being bred correctly, they're devoid of Social Etiquette.

It's ironic then that it's our sort who are saying the workers, people we have nothing in common with at all, are being shafted and the unfairness of that is too shocking to us.

I don't often mention what we'll refer to as Social Circumstances, but I don't like silly Nouveau riche crapping on people that just perhaps a few generations earlier they once would have been themselves.


----------



## Toro (Jun 24, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



No it's not, 21.4. 

Engineers and doctors are not "working class."


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



It's interesting that the British voting to leave the EU has the usual suspects all freaking, it's also interesting that one of them, Jean-Claude Juncker, EU Commission Head Dictator is as of yet silent.

Juncker has a drink problem, it's not a secret, most people are aware, so maybe he's pissed and they have to get him sober.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 24, 2016)

Toro said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


*If they have a job then yes they are. *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



What we have here is a misunderstanding of the Class System, I'm articulating from the European Class System, America doesn't have what we refer to as a Class System.

America puts the Class of a person on how much they earn, eg. if they're a Doctor.

Whereas in Europa you can't EARN your way into a Higher Class, regardless of what your profession is, you're BORN into the Class System.

Eg. If your Ancestors were Working Class, then even if you're a Doctor, you're still Working Class, though you earn more than the general Working Class professions.

Also if your Ancestors were Upper Class, but you're a brick-layer, even though you're a brick-layer, you're STILL Upper Class.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


*Well Toro is an idiot. Needless to say we have an idiot class.*


----------



## Toro (Jun 24, 2016)

21.4 is a Birfer, so it's no surprise he doesn't understand simple things.


----------



## Zander (Jun 24, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



30-40% is not a large allocation to equities- it is extremely conservative. 

Bear markets are common and expected.  A black swan  event that creates a  50% drop in stock prices only draws a 35/65 portfolio down by 17.5% - if that is too "risky" then you should adjust your allocation to 20% or lower.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jun 24, 2016)

Zander said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...




I'm saying to take a large hit on 30-40% is big.  We'll see what happens in the coming days, weeks and months but I wouldn't just automatically assume the markets will balance themselves out in the short term.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 25, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> With Russia and China playing their games



What games?
Perhaps they're talking their armed forces into Poland and conducting military exercises on NATO's borders, or maybe they're threatening Hawaii, claiming US sovereignty over the island is in dispute, so sending their armed forces half way around the world in interfere in the dispute.
Shock, they could have directed a coup in Ukraine and put a puppet government in to do their bidding.

No, America is doing all of that, not Russia or China.
The UK would do well to align with BRICS, stopping use of the petrodollar as soon as possible.

Since BRICS is displacing the petrodollar, the UK will be choosing a winning side, and independence will allow them to do so without Euro pillocks messing about.

That'll bring the pound back up quickly enough.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 25, 2016)

Indofred said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > With Russia and China playing their games
> ...



What games?

Oh, well, flying planes into and close to other countries' airspace forcing them to scramble their fighters. Converting islands into airstrips in order to claim all the sea around them. Causing instability and then taking what they want.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 25, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



The US uses aircraft carriers to create artificial islands so they can fly planes close to Russian and Chinese airspace, but the US does so half way around the world, not on their doorstep.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 25, 2016)

Indofred said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



The US government isn't using aircraft carriers to claim parts of the sea. Also, I didn't say the US doesn't play games either.


----------



## Toro (Jun 25, 2016)

Sterling fell from $1.50 to $1.33 in a matter of hours.

That is a massive, massive move in the FX markets.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 25, 2016)

Toro said:


> Sterling fell from $1.50 to $1.33 in a matter of hours.
> 
> That is a massive, massive move in the FX markets.



Highest this year to lowest since the dark days of the 1980s.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 25, 2016)

What will be left of the UK (England and Wales) will return to what it was before it joined the EU.

"Prior to Britain’s joining of the EU in 1973, it was widely regarded to be the “sick man of Europe”, with its annual growth in prosperity lagging behind other major European powers, such as France, Germany, and Italy in the G7 list of leading economies. However, within 43 years, after its joining of the European Economic Community, it had risen from the bottom of the list to the top."

London May Become Independent City-State in Wake of Brexit


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> What will be left of the UK (England and Wales) will return to what it was before it joined the EU.
> 
> "Prior to Britain’s joining of the EU in 1973, it was widely regarded to be the “sick man of Europe”, with its annual growth in prosperity lagging behind other major European powers, such as France, Germany, and Italy in the G7 list of leading economies. However, within 43 years, after its joining of the European Economic Community, it had risen from the bottom of the list to the top."
> 
> London May Become Independent City-State in Wake of Brexit



Well, it's changed a lot since then, however for many this just tapes over the problems, they blamed the EU for the problems, even though most were UK problems caused by bad governance in westminster or Holyrood, or Cardiff, or Stormont.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 26, 2016)

View from Wales: town showered with EU cash votes to leave EU

What has the EU ever done for us?

Well, apart from the 350 million pound EU regeneration project in an area that lost its industry?

"“Well, I know … they built all this,” he says, and motions his head at the impressive facilities that are all around us. “But we put in more money than we get out, don’t we?”"


----------



## Toro (Jun 26, 2016)

Dow futures down 120 points on Sunday night.


----------



## Toro (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> View from Wales: town showered with EU cash votes to leave EU
> 
> What has the EU ever done for us?
> 
> ...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > View from Wales: town showered with EU cash votes to leave EU
> ...



They were definitely harking back to this. History repeats itself over and over and we're doomed to make the same mistakes over and over.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



When you refer to "we", whom are you referring to?

You mean you North American's? Or whom?


----------



## Zander (Jun 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> Dow futures down 120 points on Sunday night.


That's not very much.....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



We have one who ONLY seems to care about the filthy lucre and then we have another who seems obsessed with posting pro-EU Propaganda in about something like 20 different threads, neither are European.

So no European even is going to give a crap what either think or comment, as what happens on OUR Continent is nothing to do with either of them, none of their business, some people should stop sticking their snouts into things that have nothing to do with them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > What will be left of the UK (England and Wales) will return to what it was before it joined the EU.
> ...



Even for your standards American Missy, you're working overtime tonight with the Propaganda in what three simultaneous threads....so how much are they paying you since Friday?

I mean you are a paid Propagandist, you're not even subtle about it, you're wasting your time darling, you're only preaching to the choir.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Everyone. 
Every single group of people in the world. 

Humans always see history repeat itself, maybe the Germans mess something up, and then the Brits repeat the same mistake, without learning from those around them. Maybe a group make a mistake and then the same group make it again.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Are you referring to me?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



American missy?

Which country am I from?
What gender am I?

I don't remember telling you, or anyone else on this forum, either of those.

Propaganda? You mean you don't agree with me? You could, you know, DEBATE, instead you choose a little attack.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Yes, just like my fellow Europeans here have also referred to you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Why won't you say if you're American or European or whatever?

Asking the above question isn't attacking you, Drummond has repeatedly asked you the same question and you reacted in the same way.

Answer the question, American or European, if not, then why should anyone pay ANY attention to the stuff that you post about?

WE are PROUD to say we're Europeans....so come on, what's your problem?

You're posting pro-EU stuff nearly 10 hours a day EVERY day, so there's an Agenda there.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Farage can't promise EU money will go to NHS Video
> 
> Farage backtracking on one of his promise.
> 
> ...


*So Weirdo, are you posting from Europe? You do come across ass one of those Globalist Europe freaks.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Farage can't promise EU money will go to NHS Video
> ...



I think it's a reasonable question to ask and so do others who've also repeatedly asked the same question.

We're also far more organised than the pro-EU Globalist Multiculturalist Traitors that are within OUR GATES, we've got many, many Aces hidden up our sleeves.

OUR GATES, those gates have NEVER belonged to the filth and never are going to belong to them. Period.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 26, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


*The PM isn't actually stepping down till October.  It will be up to the new PM to invoke article 50.  At that time Britain will have 2 years to form agreements with member EU states and negotiate it's exit from the EU as well as develop trade treaties to replace those lost by it's exit from the EU.  That's going to be a tall order, one that many experts believe is not possible. Now with the possibility of the separation of Scotland and/or Ireland from Great Britain, the future is even more cloudy.

Here is just one of the many problems businesses face.  Most of the worlds leading financial service companies have their European headquarters in London.  A major advantage of London is being in one of the worlds major financial centers with a single market of over 500 million customers in the 26 country EU. Without membership in the  EU, these companies will face dealing with yet undefined rules and regulations of 26 countries, which may mean an exit of a significant part of London's financial community.  This would directly effect up to 250,000 workers and resulting in major financial losses for the area and this is just one of many business sectors.  I believe it will be years before the business community has a clear picture of what Britain will look like after Brexit.  *


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> If you have a 401k, get ready for a kick in the balls.


I put all my money on card board futures...


----------



## Toro (Jun 26, 2016)

£ is trading down nearly 3 cents.  

It will likely trade through $1.30 and probably to $1.25.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)

Every time Britain has tried free trade it kicks them in the financial nutz...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You can call it propaganda all you like, to be honest I'm getting rather tired of your nonsense.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Why? Because there are too many people on forums like this who take any piece of personal information and then attack you with it. I don't feed them fuel for their attacks. 

Why should anyone pay any attention to anything anyone says? Because they choose to. So, if you choose not to talk to me because I won't give you information you DEMAND from me, then so be it. Anyone who makes such a choice is never going to be a big loss. Those who value what someone says more than who says it, are the people I prefer to talk to.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



And we're getting tired of your nonsense, are you American or European?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Are you American or European?

That isn't too much personal information to give, WHY would anyone attack someone who says if they're American or European?


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 26, 2016)

Flopper said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


*I wrote this as an OP but it fits as a comment as well.

There Will Be Two EU's
That is what you are going to see in the near future and there are two reasons and one possible result.

1, Economics, the current EU has some real fiscal problems. Some countries such as Norway have gone to the effort and extent to protect their economies while others like Greece have wasted their money. Thus the economics of a lone EU are being tore apart by wasteful spending liberals.

2, Religion, the importation of islamic savages is splitting the EU by faith no different then when Ireland was split by faith and just as deadly. 

Possible result, civil war based on economics and religion with the British taking the NON islamic controlled path and England taking the PRO islamic path. with an islamic mayor in London leadership for both groups is in place. Just like both sides had leadership in place for our own civil war so its more than possible, it's likely the future.

And our future is their present as we have islamic leadership {Obama} trying to replace its self with an islamic operative {Clinton}. We KNOW islamic terrorists are being "pocketed" around our country and we HAVE seen islamic operatives kill in this country many times.

The globalists WANT globalized civil war and are putting the people in place for it.*


----------



## Toro (Jun 26, 2016)

€ could hit par.


----------



## Toro (Jun 26, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *And our future is their present as we have islamic leadership {Obama} trying to replace its self with an islamic operative {Clinton}. We KNOW islamic terrorists are being "pocketed" around our country and we HAVE seen islamic operatives kill in this country many times.
> 
> The globalists WANT globalized civil war and are putting the people in place for it.*



You're an idiot.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

Flopper said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



David Cameron making the comments he did and then saying he's not stepping down until October, that was ill-advised, that's contributed to much confusion across the whole of our Continent.

I mean, WTF, either he needs to invoke Article 50 now or step down now.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


*To ask your country from which you post is not very personal. It better defines where you get your news and views.*


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You seem to think I should just give in to your demands. 

I'm done with you. Bye.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



No it's not just me and you know that, you know others have asked you, repeatedly the same question and your reason for not answering it is completely ridiculous.

That you're so immediately again on the defensive, this tells us all we need to know, we know the answer to the question that you refuse to answer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



What the British need is a proper Patriotic Right-Wing Government and all Leftist and Bedwetting political parties like the Liberal Democrats and the Greens need stamping out.

This might now occur, the Labour Party lead by a Trotskyite, Jeremy Corbyn is imploding, yesterday he lost pretty much his Shadow Cabinet who all resigned, also at the British General Election in 2015 they had already lost the whole of Scotland, so Labour are finished, it'll be 10-15 years before they ever get back in any sort of shape.

The Liberal Democrats have something like 8 MPs, the Greens have 1 MP.

Clean out the Cuckservatives, leaving Patriotic Conservatives plus UKIP and that's the Government.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yeah, others ask, I tell them the same thing, and you ask, I tell you the same thing, and you just can't accept it. 

What does this say about you? I tell you something and you just ignore me, and keep on attacking.

Why do you need to attack? Why can't you just talk about the issues?

Am I that damn attractive to you that you need to know everything about me?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Like Hitler? Mussolini? Franco?


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


*You are afraid to state the country you post from because more than likely that countries news services disagree with you. Stating a country is far from personal and I do NOT demand it.

It does however address your cowardice in stating just a country.
No one has asked for anything more that i have seen. But feel free to keep it to yourself if you are that ashamed.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




*"Why do you need to attack? Why can't you just talk about the issues?"
*
Asking you if you're American or European isn't attacking you, stop being hysterical and stop attempting to deflect from the situation that you don't want to answer.

Why should ANYONE want to discuss the EUROPEAN ISSUES with you in the OBSESSIVE manner you post about the European issues in if you're an American?

If I posted such things about America, then I'd rightly expect Americans to ask me am I registered to vote in American elections and if not then I'd expect them to tell me to mind my own business and what does America have to do with me.  

*"Am I that damn attractive to you that you need to know everything about me?"
*
I and others want to only know ONE thing, not EVERYTHING, we want to know if you're American or European?

It's okay, we already know that you're NOT European.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



What business is it of yours what ANY European Government is? Does it affect you? No.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


In a global economy it does affect people in the US..


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You don't know where I'm from. And yet you've decided. 

I can't be bothered to deal with that kind of logic. This time, bye is bye.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Then again she just made up that I was not European. She has no idea. Then complains that she can't attack me because I didn't give her the ammo to attack her with.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I know that you're an American, you know that I'm a European, neither you nor I are bothered that other people also know these things.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I have no intention of attacking you, I'm asking you a reasonable question, as many others have asked you the same question and you've had the same ridiculous reaction to them also.

If you're a European, why are you so ashamed to say you're a European or if you're an American, why are you so ashamed to say you're an American?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



My first comments about the Brexit vote occured on Friday morning at about 2am, this was when the vote counting had started and it was already then heading the Leave campaigns way.

I never made one comment in the run-up to the Brexit vote, although I was hoping that the British people voted to leave the EU, I felt it was not appropriate that I made any comments during the campaign as I wasn't eligible to vote in their referendum.

You however had been posting comments every day for more than a month during the Brexit campaign, so were you eligible to vote in it or not?

Now post-vote, I've made comments congratulating the British for voting to leave the EU, whereas you've been posting each day pro-EU Propaganda about how awful it is that those stupid British voted the WRONG way.

It's the same with the American Election, I make a point of saying that I support Donald Trump but I can't vote for him, but I morally support him and hope he wins.

Also I don't post anti-Hillary articles every day or spend an inordinate amount of time attacking Hillary in posts.

I don't like Hillary or her politics, but as I'm not American, I feel it'd be not appropriate for me to get that involved in the American Election.

At one point I was posting more about the American Election, but then I decided that this wasn't my business to make such comments, so I've not done that now for some time.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Let's try which continent you come from, or Is that too personal too? Lol.
Stop being silly. Saying which country you live in isnt personal and the fact you refuse to say is very strange indeed. What are you so afraid of? You're too cowardly to withstand the odd poster who might rib you for being from x y z country? Man up ffs!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 26, 2016)

Tilly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



First I get told I'm a female, then I get told to man up.

All the while I'm subject to typical bully tactics.

I'll tell you, people who follow their own mind are a lot stronger than the weak person you want me to be.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Asking which country you live in isnt attacking you. The fact you are so pathetically secretive and bed wetting over the possibility that someone might say something unpleasant about where you live is absurd. Clearly you are a paid propagandist shill, and not worth the money they're paying you either. Lol.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


And now you are sounding like a professional victim. 'Man up' is just a phrase one uses to wusses of either sex. Why are you so afraid of a potential ribbing about which country you live in? Why don't you feel capable of withstanding that? Why are you even posting on a message board if someone deriding your country is so threatening to you that you cower in fear over disclosing such basic info, Fragilewierdo?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 26, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


If you call this bullying, no wonder you are so very fearful. Sad.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 26, 2016)

I suspect Fragilewierdo refuses to say which country it lives in because it would be paid less by its masters if it's propaganda on European issues, American issues etc were rendered less effective by knowing that s/he is an outsider of either.  it just wants to be free to earn more money from a wider pool of issues and countries to propagandise about. It should probably be ignored until it has the decency the rest of us have to each other


----------



## Flopper (Jun 26, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


*Norway is not a member of the EU.

Like many people you neglect some huge financial advantages of EU membership which benefits both businesses and the public.  
*

*The CBI which represents 190,000 businesses was surveyed concerning EU membership. 71% of CBI member businesses report that the UK’s membership in the EU has had an overall positive impact on their business. Only 13% said there had been a negative impact.*
*A CBI review suggests that the net benefit of EU membership to the UK could be in the region of 4-5% of GDP or £62bn - £78bn a year – roughly the economies of the North East and Northern Ireland taken together.*
*The EU provides a 16.4 trillion dollar single market of 500 million customers to every business in a EU country.  The EU has eliminated tariff barriers and customs procedures within its borders.  Product sales across EU countries has soared do to the ease of marketing in the EU.  Without the EU, a producer would have to deal with a host of different laws and regulation in each country.  This has been very positive for small business.*
*The EU is a springboard for trade with the rest of the world through its global clout. it accounted for 23% of the global economy in 2012 in dollar terms. Through 30 trade deals negotiated by the EU, including the Single Market itself.  Firms have full access to a $24 trillion market.  A non-member would have to negotiate it's trade treaties with 52 countries. *
*The free movement of labor helps business plug skills gaps and provides increased job opportunities.   Work permits and employee restrictions between EU countries have in almost all countries and job categories disappeared.*
*For customers in countries that have adopted the Euro, purchasing across their boarders is as easy a customer in New York purchasing a product froma  company In Los Angles.   *


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 27, 2016)

Tilly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




Quite simply put, if I wanted to go on a website and talk about nonsense all day, and just bully people and all of that, I'd go find a website that is for that.

Actually what I come on here for is to debate politics. 

So that's what I do. You want to try talking bullshit, go find other losers who are interested in that.

Also, people who put "funny" for every post they don't agree with...... well.... let's just say you should grow the fuck up. 

Bye.


----------



## Toro (Jun 27, 2016)

£ now down more than 4 cents.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 27, 2016)

Toro said:


> £ now down more than 4 cents.


cool, maybe i am taking my family to london, if the pound continues to drop. awesome.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 27, 2016)

Flopper said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



It appears the majority of Brits don't care what it costs to slow down the influx of Muslims.  That is their right.  They knew the consequences.  They clearly were warned that exiting the E U would drastically affect their pocket books.  

Why all the hand wringing?  They want control of their borders and fewer duesh bag Muslims in their country.  I can't disagree with their motives.


----------



## Drummond (Jun 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



What you appear to do, may be one thing. The totality of what you're actually doing may be far 'greater'. That's the point.

If you argued the pro-EU case (such as it was) because you perceived great harm to the UK, yet wanted to argue the opposite ... then you did more than you profess. You followed an *agenda*. I've tried to ask about that agenda, and whether your nationality would have relevance to your efforts. You have been extremely guarded (an understatement) about releasing information of that kind.

We have to wonder why, and in the absence of clarification, draw conclusions. You could clear this up. Strangely (and unconvincingly so) .. you've argued to not do so. This may be your choice, and your right to make such a choice. But the question remains: WHY ?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 27, 2016)

Drummond said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



It might be. It might not be. 

Then again I'm on a political forum speaking to a few people. Chances of me being an agent provocateur aren't very high, are they? 

Fine, I followed an agenda. You don't need to know why. Maybe it was just that I'm interested in politics and look at things. Maybe I'm Boris Johnson, you'll never know. This thread isn't about me, it's about the TOPIC. 

You can wonder why, people pay good money for wondering why in cinemas, and I'm giving it to you free, aren't you lucky. 

I did clear this up. I don't give personal information on the internet because I have come across too many idiots who like to attack me with any and all information. I don't come on here to be attacked, i come on here to debate. But then I've told you this how many times? Do I need to keep repeating myself?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 27, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Funny how the Muslims are the ones who the UK GOVERNMENT let in and didn't have much, actually anything, to do with the EU. 

The UK didn't have to let in a single Syrian refugee. They chose to.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2016)

Toro said:


> £ now down more than 4 cents.



sweet


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 27, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > £ now down more than 4 cents.
> ...



If you want cheap, can I suggest a housing estate in Burnley, that'll be super cheap.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


you can. but it is highly unlikely that i will take my family there. london, or maybe next april sheffield. crucible. but without family.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 27, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Haha, you should try it, the drugs might do the world of good for your kids' creativity.


----------



## Toro (Jun 27, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > £ now down more than 4 cents.
> ...



If this continues, you might be able to buy your family something in London. 

Dow down more than 800 points from Thurs.  European stocks are down over 11%.


----------



## Toro (Jun 27, 2016)

Upward of 30k high-paying banking jobs will leave London for Frankfurt and Paris. Jobs in tech, pharma and law will relocate from London to Dublin.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 27, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


*Much of the vote to exit was a protest vote.  Most people didn't expect it to pass, so most voters didn't bother to investigate.  They just wanted less Muslims in their country.  If they had looked into it, they would have found that it is very unlikely that exiting the EU will have any major effect of immigration.  The reason why is that for Briton to maintain it's GDP growth, it must have a very liberal policy toward movement of labor.  Most likely,  the government will negotiate an association agreement with the EU for some kind of free movement of labor between Briton and the EU. Norway and Switzerland, for example, have both implemented free movement as part of their economic cooperation agreements with the EU. If this happened in the UK, the impacts of Brexit on UK immigration will be limited.   In 5 yrs, most people that voted for the exit will be scratching their head wondering just exactly what did Brexit accomplish.*


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 27, 2016)

Toro said:


> Upward of 30k high-paying banking jobs will leave London for Frankfurt and Paris. Jobs in tech, pharma and law will relocate from London to Dublin.



We'll hear that quite often.

The figures agree perfectly with the globalist memo setting the agenda of fear.

It's nice to see them being used so accurately!


----------



## Zander (Jun 27, 2016)

For the next few months or longer "Brexit " will be blamed for any bad news.  

Another Islamic Terror attack? Brexit!
Stock markets crash? Brexit! 
Stock markets rise? Brexit! 
Gold goes up? Brexit!
Gold goes down? Brexit!
Oil Goes up? Brexit!
Oil goes down? Brexit! 
Indigestion? Brexit!
Irritable bowels? Brexit! 
Fecal incontinence? Brexit!!

BREXIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's all so predictable.......


----------



## Toro (Jun 27, 2016)

Falling stock markets and the pound is because of Brexit.

Period.  Full stop.  End of story.


----------



## Toro (Jun 27, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Upward of 30k high-paying banking jobs will leave London for Frankfurt and Paris. Jobs in tech, pharma and law will relocate from London to Dublin.
> ...



No.  You'll hear that quite often because it's what banks estimate they'll have to do to comply with EU regulations.

Any reference to a "globalist agenda" demonstrates a lack of intelligence and proclivity towards bizarre conspiracy theories.

Why do "conservatives" say they are for personal responsibility, then when what they support causes damage they shirk their own responsibility?


----------



## Flopper (Jun 27, 2016)

Toro said:


> Upward of 30k high-paying banking jobs will leave London for Frankfurt and Paris. Jobs in tech, pharma and law will relocate from London to Dublin.


*With the UK exit from the EU, there's good reason for many Financial Services European headquarters to moving to an  EU country.   Locating your European headquarters in London makes about as much sense as locating your US headquarters in the Cayman Islands.*


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't think the Brexit supporters figured that out before voting.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> I don't think the Brexit supporters figured that out before voting.


*They didn't bother to figure it out because the establishment supported staying in the EU.  It's like the Trump support. People that are sick of what they see on the evening news want to give the establishment, which they consider responsible a big "Fuck you".  And what better way to do that, than to vote for candidates or policies that the establishment considers totally insane.  

We live in interring times.*


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 28, 2016)

Zander said:


> For the next few months or longer "Brexit " will be blamed for any bad news.
> 
> Another Islamic Terror attack? Brexit!
> Stock markets crash? Brexit!
> ...



Obama couldn't be more happy ...or relieved.  At last something ELSE to take the blame for every hangnail you get and parking lot cart ding on your smart car.


----------



## Drummond (Jun 28, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Until you make sense ... yes, maybe so ...

You now admit you followed an agenda .. one you refuse to be candid about. And, if it was a knowingly hostile one ?? You refuse to explain whether it was. But then, if it WAS that, of course, you'd not admit it was ....so ....


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 28, 2016)

Flopper said:


> *With the UK exit from the EU, there's good reason for many Financial Services European headquarters to moving to an  EU country.   Locating your European headquarters in London makes about as much sense as locating your US headquarters in the Cayman Islands.*



Might not hurt to learn a little about The Cayman Islands business practices and tax regimen.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 28, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > *With the UK exit from the EU, there's good reason for many Financial Services European headquarters to moving to an  EU country.   Locating your European headquarters in London makes about as much sense as locating your US headquarters in the Cayman Islands.*
> ...


*My point is you locate regional headquarters in an area where you have the most unfettered access to your customers, suppliers and facilities.   For many companies, that will no longer be Briton.*


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 28, 2016)

Drummond said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Drummond said:
> ...



Fucking hell dude, you're like a broken record. Why don't you go start a thread about me instead of wasting time talking about me on one that has nothing to do with me? 

Brexit was all about nationalism, soundbites and a lack of reality, and you spend half your time trying to deal with non-issues, a coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Toro (Jun 29, 2016)

Nial Lafarge was on TV saying that the 8% decline in sterling over two days had nothing to do with Brexit, and the media had to stop scare-mongering!

lol

He's either an idiot or a liar!


----------



## Toro (Jun 29, 2016)

For a lot of people involved in financial markets, voting for Brexit just seemed like insanity, like mass suicide,” said George Loewenstein, one of the founders of the field of behavioral economics and a professor at Carnegie Mellon University. “They simply couldn’t or were unable to take the perspective of the people who supported Brexit.”​
In Brexit Trading, Machine Beats Man


----------



## Drummond (Jun 29, 2016)

I see that the markets are steadying. What we've seen very recently is beginning to prove to be 'the jitters', caused by uncertainty. Those jitters are showing signs of ending, and some much-needed balance is returning, just as it was always bound to ....


----------



## Toro (Jun 29, 2016)

Hooray!  

Stocks are rallying and I'm going to get paid!


----------



## Toro (Jul 6, 2016)

Sterling drops below $1.30.


----------



## Drummond (Jul 6, 2016)

Toro said:


> Sterling drops below $1.30.



... and it can't, and won't, recover ? Really ?


----------



## montelatici (Jul 6, 2016)

*Britain’s pound slumps to fresh 31-year low, crashing below $1.28*


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 6, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Some exit results are coming in from England, (which is the most anti-EU) and it's causing the pound to drop massively. Buy now and hope remain wins then you could make some serious money. If Leave wins you'll lose even more.
> 
> The Brits are going to have to have very cheap holidays this year.
> 
> Sterling's 'Most Volatile Day' In Modern History Video








 Other way round as it will make British goods cheaper abroad, so more will be sold and Britains economy will grow on the back of this.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 7, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Some exit results are coming in from England, (which is the most anti-EU) and it's causing the pound to drop massively. Buy now and hope remain wins then you could make some serious money. If Leave wins you'll lose even more.
> ...


*And the cost of most goods will rise because the UK import 40% more than they export.  Exports will rise providing they have someone to sell their goods.  Without the EU, the UK will have no trade agreements with most of their trading partners.

Banks have already begun to take action to shift operations out of the UK, but most of their staff will have to wait several months to find out how many thousands of them will be asked to move to fledgling financial hotspots like Paris, Dublin and Frankfurt.

The big US banks such as JPMorgan, Chase, Goldman Sacks, Bank of America, Citigroup, and Morgan Stanle have large operations employing tens of thousands of people in the UK. They have historically set up their regulated businesses in Britain and then used its right to “passport” into the rest of the 28-member bloc.  Without free access to the EU where most of their customers are, it makes little sense to remain in the UK.*


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 7, 2016)

Drummond said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling drops below $1.30.
> ...



It can, chances of it doing so (recovering to where it was the day before the vote) in the next five years is slim. The next two it could keep dropping. It might go up if Teresa May becomes leader, it'll go down if Incompetence Gove becomes leader or that other woman.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...








 Again proving that leaving the EU was the right thing to do as they tied our hands on who we could trade with.

 Again watertight contracts that could see these banks having to pay massive amounts of compensation for failure to comply with finance rules and laws. Many will have taken advantge of the start up packages with clauses meaning they cant just close down without going bankrupt and paying out cash to the employees. 

You do realise that the EU blocked them from doing this and they still stayed in the UK because of the skills of the people here, and the strict controls on finance.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 8, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


EU member states have bilateral trade agreements with other countries outside the EU.  In fact, there is a UK US bilateral treaty in effect now.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 9, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...









Only after the Eurocrats picked the bones out of the deal to see if it would harm the productivity of any other member state. Why should the other 27 nations be allowed to veto a trade deal done by the 1 member state that benefits its people. Sounds just like Soviet Russia and its Tufta economy, 2 production lines producing nuts and bolts that dont match but hit the targets every day. The UK was blocked from making any trade deals because the EU did not want to be seen trading with certain nations. Now we are free to make deals with anyone, andf if the EU wants to trade it can join the queue like everyone else.

 Lets see how things work out now that the rot is starting to show, and the bigger sates are falling apart.


----------

